# Gros problème Boot camp



## memel6969 (23 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous

depuis une manipulation, je n'arrive plus à ouvrir l'application boot camp ( elle ne demarre même pas, directement un message d'erreur)

voici ce qui est indiqué en dessous..

je suis novice !

merci à vous

Process:               Boot Camp Assistant [445]
Path:                  /Applications/Utilities/Boot Camp Assistant.app/Contents/MacOS/Boot Camp Assistant
Identifier:            com.apple.bootcampassistant
Version:               ???
Build Info:            BootCampAssistant-5868000000000000~2
Code Type:             X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:        ??? [1]
Responsible:           Boot Camp Assistant [445]
User ID:               501

Date/Time:             2015-06-23 00:44:16.733 +0200
OS Version:            Mac OS X 10.10.3 (14D136)
Report Version:        11
Anonymous UUID:        BD66BF09-84D4-2B80-14C4-4154AD6F16B2


Time Awake Since Boot: 90 seconds

Crashed Thread:        0

Exception Type:        EXC_CRASH (Code Signature Invalid)
Exception Codes:       0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000

kernel messages:

VM Regions Near 0x7fff779980a0 (cr2):
    __LINKEDIT             00007fff6903b000-00007fff6904f000 [   80K] r--/rwx SM=COW  /usr/lib/dyld
--> Submap                 00007fff70000000-00007fff80000000 [256.0M] r--/rwx SM=PRV  process-only VM submap
    unused shlib __DATA    00007fff76d4a000-00007fff79346000 [ 38.0M] rw-/rw- SM=COW  system shared lib __DATA not used by this process

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   dyld                             0x00007fff68fcc000 _dyld_start + 0

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (64-bit):
  rax: 0x000000000000000d  rbx: 0x0000000000000000  rcx: 0x0000000000000000  rdx: 0x0000000000000000
  rdi: 0x0000000000000000  rsi: 0x0000000000000000  rbp: 0x0000000000000000  rsp: 0x00007fff540a8c80
   r8: 0x0000000000000000   r9: 0x0000000000000000  r10: 0x0000000000000000  r11: 0x0000000000000000
  r12: 0x0000000000000000  r13: 0x0000000000000000  r14: 0x0000000000000000  r15: 0x0000000000000000
  rip: 0x00007fff68fcc000  rfl: 0x0000000000000201  cr2: 0x00007fff779980a0
Logical CPU:     0
Error Code:      0x020000f4
Trap Number:     133


Binary Images:
    0x7fff68fcb000 -     0x7fff69001837  dyld (???) <65DCCB06-339C-3E25-9702-600A28291D0E> /usr/lib/dyld

External Modification Summary:
  Calls made by other processes targeting this process:
    task_for_pid: 0
    thread_create: 0
    thread_set_state: 0
  Calls made by this process:
    task_for_pid: 0
    thread_create: 0
    thread_set_state: 0
  Calls made by all processes on this machine:
    task_for_pid: 230
    thread_create: 0
    thread_set_state: 0

VM Region Summary:
ReadOnly portion of Libraries: Total=300K resident=220K(73%) swapped_out_or_unallocated=80K(27%)
Writable regions: Total=8416K written=0K(0%) resident=12K(0%) swapped_out=0K(0%) unallocated=8404K(100%)

REGION TYPE                      VIRTUAL
===========                      =======
STACK GUARD                        56.0M
Stack                              8192K
VM_ALLOCATE                           8K
VM_ALLOCATE (reserved)                4K        reserved VM address space (unallocated)
__DATA                              228K
__LINKEDIT                           80K
__TEXT                              220K
mapped file                         248K
shared memory                         4K
===========                      =======
TOTAL                              64.8M
TOTAL, minus reserved VM space     64.8M


Model: MacBookAir6,2, BootROM MBA61.0099.B18, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 1.4 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 2.13f15
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 5000, Intel HD Graphics 5000, Built-In
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x483943434E4E4E384A544D4C41522D4E544D
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x483943434E4E4E384A544D4C41522D4E544D
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x117), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (7.15.166.24.3)
Bluetooth: Version 4.3.4f4 15601, 3 services, 18 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en0
Serial ATA Device: APPLE SSD SD0128F, 121,33 GB
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
Thunderbolt Bus: MacBook Air, Apple Inc., 23.6


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2015)

A par une Apple Watch, quel est ton matériel, année, modèle, OS X en cours, bref un maximum d'informations. 

Mais je crois que le mieux, à l'instar d'une mise à jour combinée qui je pense ne résoudra pas le problème, serait de faire une réinstallation. Tu redémarres en maintenant les touches cmd + R, tu ne formates pas ton disque dur, tu te contentes de faire une installation par dessus, ça n'effacera pas tes fichiers, dossiers ou données personnelles.


----------



## memel6969 (23 Juin 2015)

Un grand merci ca a fonctionné !!!

je me permet de te poser encore une autre question car depuis tantot j'essaye de formater mon disque dur externe, qui fonctionnait par le passé sans problème, je voulais le formater pour utiliser boot camp mais impossible de le formater, j'ai déjà essayé énormément de chose mais voici les messages d'erreurs 

"impossible d'écrire sur le dernier bloc du disque"

merci


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2015)

memel6969 a dit:


> je voulais le formater pour utiliser boot camp


Tu oublies cette possibilité, car Boot Camp ne peut fonctionner que dans un disque dur interne sans partition.



memel6969 a dit:


> je voulais le formater pour utiliser boot camp mais impossible de le formater, j'ai déjà essayé énormément de chose mais voici les messages d'erreurs
> 
> "impossible d'écrire sur le dernier bloc du disque"


Dans quel format, pour Mac ou pour Windows ?

Essaye avec un autre Mac, s'il est visible avec Utilitaire de disque, commence par faire un formatage en ExFAT et tu le teste dans ton Mac.


----------



## memel6969 (23 Juin 2015)

Ah ok, et donc je dois utiliser une simple clé usb ? Vraiment deso je n y connais rien 

J'ai essayé avec un autre mac il ne le reconnaît pas non plus 

Quand j'ignore le message j'essaie de le formater au format exfat mais le même message d'erreur 

Windows ne le reconnaît plus non plus


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2015)

memel6969 a dit:


> Ah ok, et donc je dois utiliser une simple clé usb ?


Pourquoi faire une clé USB ?


Locke a dit:


> Dans quel format, pour Mac ou pour Windows ?


Question déjà posée et sans réponse. A la base ce disque USB était dans quel format, pour Mac ou pour Windows ?


memel6969 a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec un autre mac il ne le reconnaît pas non plus





memel6969 a dit:


> Windows ne le reconnaît plus non plus


Très mauvais signe, le voyant s'allume et tu entends le plateau tourner ?


----------



## memel6969 (23 Juin 2015)

Je ne sais pas j'ai l image Iso car pas de lecteur dvd pour utiliser bootcamp et il me demande d'insérer un usb. .

Mon disque dur est neuf, je l'ai directement utilisé sur mon mac sans passe par Windows avant


----------



## memel6969 (23 Juin 2015)

Le disque dur tourne oui, des que je le branche il se met en route


----------

